# Intel i5 430M oder 480M



## bluschti (5. April 2011)

hey an alle ^^

ich würde gerne wissen ob es einen krassen unterschied zwischen einem i5 430M oder nem 480M gibt 
da ich 2 laptops gefunden habe, in einem ist ein i5 430 mit ner ati 5850 für 600 Euro 
und in dem anderen ist ein i5 480 auch mit einer ati 5850 für 700 Euro.

mit dem laptop würde ich gerne zocken z.b. battlefield bad company 2 und cod black ops

sind es die 100 Euro wert mehr zu investieren ?

danke für eure antworten


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2011)

Hier findest Du zumindest einen guten Vergleich mit synthetischen Benchmarks: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2011)

bluschti schrieb:


> da ich 2 laptops gefunden habe, in einem ist ein i5 430 mit ner ati *5850 für **600 Euro *
> und in dem anderen ist ein i5 480 auch mit einer ati 5850 für 700Euro.


 
WO? - Sofort sagen


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. April 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> WO? - Sofort sagen


 


Das würd ich auch gerne wissen.


----------

